# capital allowance on self-assessment



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Anyone know how this works?

I need a laptop for work, but they won't pay for one so I use my own. I need a new one to manage the software I use, looking at spending about 1,500 to get the right spec.

Can I claim any of this back on self-assessment? I'm an employee rather than self-employed, and expected to provide my own computer. Some places I work there is no access to computers, so it's not a luxury.

Anyone got any advice? I know the employer should help out morally, but they aren't under any obligation to do so, says so in my paperwork.

Thanks


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

My advice is to buy it and know you can walk away with it - there are all manner of issues surrounding the provision of your own equipment and tax evasion problems, how long they have to 'own' it to allow you to have it... It's an absolute minefield, and will only end up with the Taxman asking you for money and then you having to argue your case to someone who doesn't give a hoot.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

yes, looking at the hmrc sites it does look complicated. i don't really want to get hit with having to pay for it later on and don't want to mis-claim it either.

i think i'll have to swallow this one....thanks for the advice!


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

If youre not self employed then no why would you be able to ?

If you want to be self employed, ie you have something you can do such to earn money such as detailing, aswell as your work then you can register as self employed and do your employed job, no problem.

Hold off with the purchase until you do that.


----------

